

The Origins of the Awesomeness of Spotify - aragnu
http://rsms.me/about/spotify/

======
aragnu
first comment, on why i think Spotify is awesome

disclaimer: i have no official relationship with Spotify, except as an avid
user of their service.

<begin>

dude, do you know why Spotify is so awesome?

Because they know what they are doing.

Don't believe me? Just read through the awesomeness that is described in this
amazing post by Rasmus Andersson. This is a dude who GETS design. I mean,
Design. For real design.

The "architect" is a lovely metaphor.

I may try to expand on the idea, if you do not mind, Rasmus.

------
lylemckeany
I too, friggin' love Spotify.

It feeds my music junkieness a whole hell of a lot cheaper than when I used to
buy CDs. Best $10 I spend every month.

